# Need help flavours and nicotine



## Malimbar (27/4/20)

Hi all, 

Seeing as restrictions won't be lifted for vape shops for some time does anyone know where I can get flavor and nicotine?

I am in Pretoria east Silverton my nicotine is finished and flavors too have enough pg and vg for 2 months.

Please help...


----------



## Grand Guru (27/4/20)

Vaperite and probably other vape shops will be opening on the 1st of May

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (27/4/20)

Please can you go to introduction and introduce yourself before just asking for help

Sorry but most of us had to do that when we join the forum and its just the right thing to do

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Malimbar (28/4/20)

The vaper said:


> Please can you go to introduction and introduce yourself before just asking for help
> 
> Sorry but most of us had to do that when we join the forum and its just the right thing to do
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Sorry, I was pushed by desperation to try and get help as quickly as possible.

I have gone and introduced myself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/20)

Malimbar said:


> Sorry, I was pushed by desperation to try and get help as quickly as possible.
> 
> I have gone and introduced myself.


if you have vg/pg , you can ''stretch'' your existing juice a bit longer .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (28/4/20)

Malimbar said:


> Sorry, I was pushed by desperation to try and get help as quickly as possible.
> 
> I have gone and introduced myself.


Not sure what your flavor profile is but i still got half a bottle of 36mg VG nic left that I'm not using

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Malimbar (28/4/20)

The vaper said:


> Not sure what your flavor profile is but i still got half a bottle of 36mg VG nic left that I'm not using
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



I am not really picky at this stage a like fruits and dessert mixes though but will be happy with anything.

If your willing to part with the vg nic I am happy to come collect and pay for it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (28/4/20)

Malimbar said:


> I am not really picky at this stage a like fruits and dessert mixes though but will be happy with anything.
> 
> If your willing to part with the vg nic I am happy to come collect and pay for it.


Will pm you

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (28/4/20)

BTW I'm in Faerie Glen 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (28/4/20)

Hope you will come right with stuff i gave you and was good to meet you

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Ruwaid (28/4/20)

@The vaper nicely done bud!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Mollie (29/4/20)

Ruwaid said:


> @The vaper nicely done bud!


It's difficult times for all of us just try and help where i can

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Speedy_11 (29/4/20)

Im in cape town i need some VG lol


----------

